# Strongman



## amrannoordin (Oct 17, 2011)

An ant with a seed. Comments welcome.


----------



## pablohungry (Oct 17, 2011)

So cool.  For some reason Ants are so photogenic!  Well done


----------



## Augphoto (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, we'll done. Very interesting composition. I love it.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks very much! Reminds me of those muscle building champions in their poses.


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2011)

Very cool capture!! Just amazing what those little guys can do!!


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good shot, this one definitely tells a story.  Not sure I like the color of that rope!


----------



## MelissaP (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the photo! The ant really gets your attention.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice capture!


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 19, 2011)

beatiful and difficult shot
well done
bravo-good


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words.

@jrice12: Agree. I would have preferred a branch or leaf


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely shoot, you have captured a nice moment. Colour matching is very well controlled.


----------



## tevo (Oct 25, 2011)

Great shot! What did you shoot this with ?


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 25, 2011)

D80, 55mm Micro Nikkor, SB600 flash. Thanks for the thumbs up, tevo


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool shot, did you try flipping it 180?  I flipped my laptop for some reason the ant become more the focal point for me when it's flipped.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 26, 2011)

No, I don't think I would want to do that  I like the drama of the ant trying to hang on to the seed upside down. Besides, I don't think it would look natural for the ant to appear to be holding up the seed. Still, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like this one.


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks very much, rcarpenter3d


----------

